# One man's trash is another man's treasure!



## MrSmartepants (Aug 3, 2020)

I've massively upgraded my setup by buying these cast-offs from@siliconslave. 2006 Gaggia Classic with PID mod, and Iberital MC2 grinder. I'm thoroughly pleased with the new setup and continuing my journey down the rabbit hole.

Carry on!









Sent from my GM1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## siliconslave (Feb 18, 2020)

- although i'm not sure i'd call it trash - that setup has served me well for a good while and glad to see it go to a new home - enjoy!


----------



## MrSmartepants (Aug 3, 2020)

siliconslave said:


> - although i'm not sure i'd call it trash - that setup has served me well for a good while and glad to see it go to a new home - enjoy!


 Very true, should have used "air-quotes"  Wonderful kit this!


----------



## MrSmartepants (Aug 3, 2020)

I've got the grinder dialed in and everything is just how I like it. Enjoying the output until the itch to upgrade starts again.









Sent from my GM1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

I like that mug.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Referencing a previous thread.

Is this the point of diminishing returns?


----------



## MrSmartepants (Aug 3, 2020)

Blue_Cafe said:


> Referencing a previous thread.
> 
> Is this the point of diminishing returns?


 Possibly. I'm intending to NOT upgrade anything until something breaks...we'll see how that goes.

I'll probably get some different beans. This batch of "La Bolsa" from Django is good, but I'm getting tired of the floral note in the cup.

18g input, 35-36g output with nice crema, so pretty much spot on.


----------

